# best way to make your bully grow big and thick { proven to work }



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Just water them LOL


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

awwww lol such a big hunka hunka <3<3


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Awww look how big he is getting 

I fully support the water method. I water Snoop the most and look *pow* hes the biggest dog I have  LMAO


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Hahaha that's too funny. I've said it before and I'll say it again, I want that dog!


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

That's Crush right? I LOVE that wrinkly face of his


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Is that the little male you got? dang he is HUGE now!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

American_Pit13 said:


> Awww look how big he is getting
> 
> I fully support the water method. I water Snoop the most and look *pow* hes the biggest dog I have  LMAO


LMAO yea that water works wonders doesnt it lol , we just got the hottub running last night and it was still freezing cold and he jumped in lol, least we figured he can swim was kinda worried with him being so heavy in the front lol figured he would tip over. glad we have a fence around it though this boy is obsesed with the water lol.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

And thanks everyone , Nizmo LOL good luck on that one 
Chevy and Riley yes thats crush he is getting really big sofast it seems, he will be 8 months here on the 20th and I think last time we had him weighed he was around 60lbs so may be slightly over that now. He is such a suck though big ol baby


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> And thanks everyone , Nizmo LOL good luck on that one
> Chevy and Riley yes thats crush he is getting really big sofast it seems, he will be 8 months here on the 20th and I think last time we had him weighed he was around 60lbs so may be slightly over that now. He is such a suck though big ol baby


Betcha 15 of those pounds is his head! lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

LOL chevy probably he is all head and shoulders lol


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

LOL!! Water is good just skip the miracle grow or he might end up like Loki LMAO!!! I know how much you love him.....


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

lol....I gotta say, Crush is looking really really good. Im gonna keep my eye on him


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Awwww I love crush! The last pic is awesome with his wrinkle nose


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

thats super cute


----------



## Zoeybee (Aug 4, 2011)

my Zoey is afraid of the hose, but she loves to swim in the pool!!! she's only 10 months, but she is definatly getting beefy....shes already 75 pounds!!!


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Like a chichichichiaaa....just add water and watch him groow lol

Looking good!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He's definitely coming along nicely.Cute pics!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dang girly he's gettin way big. He looks great


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Awwww, Crush  I love that boy!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Dang Angel.. he's looking amaaaaaaaaaazing!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> LOL!! Water is good just skip the miracle grow or he might end up like Loki LMAO!!! I know how much you love him.....


LMAO if he ended up lokis size Id be done with male dogs that would be tooo much lol


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the comments


----------

